# Goodboi Points for Meeting a Kiwi IRL



## Nurse Ratchet (Oct 16, 2019)

(Sorry, I tried searching first, & went back about 5 pages on this section & saw nothing. Apparently my Boolean algebra game is better than my basic search term Google-fu. So I'm making this thread.)

So yes, my Meet A Kiwi In Meat Space cherry now = obliterated. He's asleep downstairs right now. I have him till Halloween. @Marvin & @BOLDYSPICY! back me up here, buds.

I want my swoot trophy. What is required of me to substantiate my claim & acquire said accolade?


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 16, 2019)

> He's asleep downstairs right now



Asleep Asleep or Old Yeller Asleep?


----------



## No Exit (Oct 16, 2019)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Asleep Asleep or Old Yeller Asleep?


I don't think it matters, you should get the trophy anyway.


----------



## PumpkinSpiceBitchMeringue (Oct 16, 2019)

Should I be glad or concerned for you?


----------



## Archon (Oct 16, 2019)

Cut off an ear as proof.


----------



## User name: Required (Oct 16, 2019)

Fuck each other on video and post it with a timestamp, then we can talk.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Oct 16, 2019)

Archon said:


> Cut off an ear as proof.


But that would ruin the skin suit..I am assuming any real life kiwi meetings end in silence of the lambs.


----------



## Coke Pope (Oct 16, 2019)

Feetpic with timestamp,


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Oct 16, 2019)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Asleep Asleep or Old Yeller Asleep?



He is asleep asleep... for now..


----------



## Iliveinacrashingskyrim (Oct 16, 2019)

Me next! I want a trophy!


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 16, 2019)

@Marvin ? Can you give those out? Or is that @Randall Fragg ?

*EDIT:*


It's a cool trophy.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> @Marvin ? Can you give those out? Or is that @Randall Fragg ?
> 
> *EDIT:*
> View attachment 973995
> It's a cool trophy.


Don't think I can.


----------



## Nurse Ratchet (Oct 16, 2019)

Since I'm not going to kill, cut, fuck, or footdox him, I leave it in @Randall Fragg 's capable hands..


----------



## No Exit (Oct 16, 2019)

Nurse Ratchet said:


> Since I'm not going to kill, cut, fuck, or footdox him, I leave it in @Randall Fragg 's capable hands..


Imagine meeting a kiwi offline and not planning on doing at least one of those things. What's the point?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm actually surprised I have like 250 trophy points tbh 

I have no idea how I did it


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Oct 16, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> I'm actually surprised I have like 250 trophy points tbh
> 
> I have no idea how I did it


Time investment in a place where 'everything is made up and the points don't matter.'


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 16, 2019)

Harnessed Carcass said:


> Time investment in a place where 'everything is made up and the points don't matter.'


"just like a hat in an orgy"
- Drew Carry's actual words during WLIIA


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Oct 16, 2019)

Senor Cardgage Mortgage said:


> "just like a hat in an orgy"
> - Drew Carry's actual words during WLIIA


"just like a strippers name"
- Doesn't he do something different to finish it most episodes ?

EDIT: I went to double check and I feel like everyone can appreciate this compilation :'D


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 16, 2019)

Harnessed Carcass said:


> "just like a strippers name"
> - Doesn't he do something different to finish it most episodes ?


yes


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 16, 2019)

If you're asking for the "online socialization is a bust trophy" make a TTS.


----------



## オウム 2 (Oct 16, 2019)

dick pic


----------

